# Bye Bye P&L II



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jan 2010)

It is fascinating the sorts of assumptions people seem to make about the motivations and intentions of people they scarcely know as indicted by some of the comments made here in P&L

Lovely P&L regulars my 'surrender' it isn't about being a delicate flower as anyone who has actually met me could/would tell from the most cursory of glances. I shall tell the Lovely Helen this and she will laugh out loud. 

Much of what has gone on in threads in P&L I've taken part in recently has been a dialogue of the deaf. The _conversio_ part of the conversation has been missing. Lobbing brick bats, name calling, may be fun but they get very boring after a while. The point of conversation is to share not to win.

Who has got the time and the energy to spare to waste it in this way? You clearly have, but if no one is listening, if nobody moves even one inch towards the others position, if minds are made up before then debate begins well....

.....I haven't.


----------



## theclaud (25 Jan 2010)

Meta-thread tastic! This endless provisionality and deferral is all getting a bit post-modern. I feel the need to start a commentary on this one.


----------



## rich p (25 Jan 2010)

Blinkin' 'eck Greg, a double flounce. That is a much higher degree of difficulty so it should be marked accordingly.
Next thread should clearly be - double or triple?


----------



## theclaud (25 Jan 2010)

rich p said:


> Blinkin' 'eck Greg, a double flounce. That is a much higher degree of difficulty so it should be marked accordingly.
> Next thread should clearly be - double or triple?



A triple twisting sideways flounce is clearly the only way to follow that. And the landing will need to be clean. I don't think it's ever been done...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jan 2010)

Do we have to guess where the next part of this new form of 'conversio' will take place? A message in a bottle? A secret letter in an abandoned locker at Liverpool Street Station? A few words scrawled on the door of the third cubicle from the left of the gents in the new cafe on Snowdon? Will there be clues? This is all terribly exciting!


----------



## Landslide (25 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> A triple twisting sideways flounce is clearly the only way to follow that. And the landing will need to be clean. I don't think it's ever been done...



Is a triple flounce really needed? Won't he get away with a compact?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jan 2010)

Landslide said:


> Is a triple flounce really needed? Won't he get away with a compact?



Controversial... very controversial.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Jan 2010)

Compact, Landers????
You soft Northern wuss. Fixie Flounce or none at all.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jan 2010)

When will the 'flouncing fascists' stop dictating to us how we should flounce? They will be demanding helmets are worn next. We didn't fight a war for this. What's next in Brown's Britain? 

Major Ponsonby-Smythe (Mrs).


----------



## Origamist (25 Jan 2010)

"Forget it, Greg. It's Cyclechat."


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jan 2010)

I think it's really important at a time like this that we remember the wise words of this cartoonist:


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jan 2010)

^^^ All of the posts above. Much more like it..... 

EDIT: and you all fell for it.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2010)

And here endeth the lesson.



Origamist said:


> "Forget it, Greg. It's Cyclechat."


----------



## andyfromotley (25 Jan 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think it's really important at a time like this that we remember the wise words of this cartoonist:



How do i photoshop this to say 'User482 is wrong on the internet'


----------



## Origamist (25 Jan 2010)

We already have a *Welcome Mat *in Beginners, so what about a new sub-forum for leavers? I've been thinking about some possible names - how about: *The Taxi Rank, *or *Au revoir, les enfants* or *The* *Departure Lounge. *This dedicated area will make forummers last moments more dignified. 

Oh, if this suggestion is rejected - I'l be ****ing off too...!


----------



## rich p (25 Jan 2010)

I did once suggest a Sticky whereby the latest flouncer would hold the Toffee Apple award until a new flouncee took over.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2010)

How about 'Close The Door After You'



Origamist said:


> We already have a *Welcome Mat *in Beginners, so what about a new sub-forum for leavers? I've been thinking about some possible names - how about: *The Taxi Rank, *or *Au revoir, les enfants* or *The* *Departure Lounge. *This dedicated area will make forummers last moments more dignified.
> 
> Oh, if this suggestion is rejected - I'l be ****ing off too...!


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2010)

User3094 said:


> Greg, Greg, Greg, your mistaking us for people who really give a sh.it.
> 
> [Nice effort though - If your attempting to make up for Linfords Flounce-Reversal (a tricky move *which I doubt I will not see again in my lifetime*), then good job - I am sure he would thank you]



I'm willing to bet vast sums against that.


----------



## Origamist (26 Jan 2010)

User3094 said:


> [Nice effort though - If your attempting to make up for Linfords Flounce-Reversal (a tricky move which I doubt I will not see again in my lifetime), then good job - I am sure he would thank you]



I thought Linf had shuffled off his CycleChat coil (in a poor man's _Keyser Söze_ impersonation)? Has there been a second coming or has he just gone to ground for a while?


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2010)

I wasn't picking Smeggers up on his use of negatives - I seriously doubt Very-Near has gone very far. Where would he go? - he's lost without Smeggers and Mr P. Although it's possible that someone has "reset his password"...


----------



## Norm (26 Jan 2010)

User3094 said:


> He was told off by a so called "mod".


He had apparently already been warned before that public comment from The Judge.

I wonder who is posting as The Judge. I have little time for people who have multiple personalities, they are seldom used for anyone's benefit although it should have been fairly easy to figure out who it was with access to the IP addresses.


----------



## Origamist (26 Jan 2010)

I was involved in the thread that got docked in commuting. Was the Judge not a real mod (excuse my naivete)?


----------



## Norm (26 Jan 2010)

User3094 said:


> Havent we all though?
> 
> If you dont hit the buffers occasionally how do you know where the edges are?


Not yet. I've spent too long running a busy forum myself, I know the grief behind the scenes and try not to add to it.

Not that I always succeed, mind.



Origamist said:


> I was involved in the thread that got docked in commuting. Was the Judge not a real mod (excuse my naivete)?


Well, that is one line of thinking. Whoever it was, posting anonymously pretending to be a mod should be deserving of an instant ban. 

In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2010)

Landslide said:


> Is a triple flounce really needed? Won't he get away with a compact?



Rohloff surely?


----------



## MacB (26 Jan 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Rohloff surely?



you can't flounce with a Rohloff it's too heavy


----------



## srw (26 Jan 2010)

MacB said:


> you can't flounce with a Rohloff it's too heavy



No heavier than a derailleur, sunshine. Admittedly it's all concentrated weight, so it might be a solidly Germanic flaunz rather than a fey Anglo-Saxon flounce.


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2010)

srw said:


> No heavier than a derailleur, sunshine. Admittedly it's all concentrated weight, so it might be a solidly Germanic flaunz rather than a fey Anglo-Saxon flounce.



Quite. Anyway, I reckon MacB could do a pretty good show of flouncery with _any_ gear system. Butterfly-bars are flounce-conducive.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2010)

Is it better to flounce, as 'you lot' call it - I thought I just politely left the room  - using Shimano or Campag, with or without a helmet, and wearing SPD cleats or Time ATAC?

What is the proper form? Discuss, in less than 50 pages 500 posts, if you can!


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Is it better to flounce, as 'you lot' call it - I thought I just politely left the room  - using Shimano or Campag, with or without a helmet, and wearing SPD cleats or Time ATAC?
> 
> What is the proper form? Discuss, in less than 50 pages 500 posts, if you can!



Never mind that. The crucial thing is to maintain the right to flounce in primary position.


----------



## MacB (26 Jan 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Is it better to flounce, as 'you lot' call it - I thought I just politely left the room



That would be politely leaving the room then creating a gazillion threads and posts about why, would it?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2010)

should all be in the book Flouncingcraft



theclaud said:


> Never mind that. The crucial thing is to maintain the right to flounce in primary position.


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> should all be in the book Flouncingcraft



It is, but it's hotly disputed in _Flouncing For Commuters_, where half of them flounce off if the others are flouncing incorrectly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2010)

MacB said:


> That would be politely leaving the room then creating a gazillion threads and posts about why, would it?



OK so I left the door open.... and the problem with that is?

Does a Gazzilion = 1 thread on CC then?  _Shurely shum mishtake?_


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2010)

User3094 said:


> For further reading, graphical iullustrations are given [by bearded men] in the _Joys of Flouncing._



I expect Patrick's more interested in the "niche" flouncing titles...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> Never mind that. The crucial thing is to maintain the right to flounce in primary position.



But can I red light flounce from there?


----------



## theclaud (26 Jan 2010)

User3094 said:


> _ Flouncers Wives?_



Far too mainstream. Think Tom of Finland meets _Twitchers' Weekly_...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jan 2010)

theclaud said:


> Far too mainstream. Think *Tom of Finland* meets _Twitchers' Weekly_...



*NSFW*


----------



## Shaun (26 Jan 2010)

Okay guys (and girls) I think we got past Feedback on page one (_if it was feedback?_), so I'm going to lock this thread and you can continue it in P&L (or Cafe if you prefer ).

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

